# high mileage



## Gos (Oct 12, 2011)

I am looking for a TT but dont have buckets of cash dont want to finance so looking at spending a max of £5k including trading my old car.

there are some lovely looking cars out there within my price range but most are 100k or more, which is fair enough for the age of the cars but what mileage can you expect these cars to do before going to the scrapyard in the sky?

and is it advisable to go for a lower mileage over a higher spec?

your opinions would be most helpful folks


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

For 5k you can find car with 70-80myles

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

This is a really tricky one for anyone to answer, because it depends on many things such as how it has been maintained and treated, but there are plenty of TTs around that have done 150k.

Personally I decided I wanted under 100k on the clock.


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

....as for mileage over spec, it doesn't matter how fantastic the spec is, if its had it, its had it, and spec wont be much of a consolation if its sitting on the drive as a non runner you cannot afford to fix.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Maintainance is the key, look after it and it will look after you


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Check in the FAQ for buying advice. 100k is nothing these days - I ran my Mk5 Escort RS2000 to 250k miles with nothing unexpected replaced. I would expect a TT to do better if looked after. It all depends on use and maintenance. Long journey motorway cruising are low stress but being used as a short journey delivery van, stop start etc, and constant ragging are high stress - the wear will reflect this. Ask the owner how many miles it was to work :wink:


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

I went through this too, In the end I bought the nicest one I could find which had 87k. Low enough IMO. It's a great car, wouldn't believe it's 10 years old inside or out! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sazismail (Aug 7, 2011)

Mines on 142k right now, but engine went at 141k and cost me £3k to put right, and its still not perfect.

It all depends on the owner before, as i was told mine has not been well looked after. But as people are saying above, for 5k you can get ones with much higher mileage.

If you say you want to part ex your car, how about selling your car privately first, you will get more plus then you can start looking at TT's for around 6k and try knock them down to your budget?


----------



## Gos (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone, some great info there, I will look in faq as advised. Thanks again.


----------



## ejp (Sep 1, 2011)

worst thing you can do is go to a trader & get ripped off on your part exchange & the price of your TT, although there are some reputable ones out there!! For ideas on price Best thing to look at is ebay completed listings, in here you will see some cars that actually physically sold rather than getting distracted looking at prices that are being asked & in most cases never met!! I'm sure you can get a better car than you expected if you buy private & budget for a HPI & an RAC vehicle report or the like.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

To a certain extent, the mileage is irrelevant over the condition and how it has been looked after.

As already said, motorway miles are generally better for the car than short round-town journeys.

Don't be fooled into thinking that a full main dealer service history is worth anything. It's probably worth more than no history, but not much! :lol:

You don't say whereabouts you live, but I would look for a car that has been serviced/maintained by a local trusted independent. Round here, that would be APS, VagCheck or 4-Rings. In the North West, it would probably be Awesome, and I'm sure there will be more in other regions.

Good luck in your search, and remember to buy the best one and not the first one! :wink:


----------



## EllioTT's TT (Aug 23, 2011)

My TT had 99 thou on the clock when bought. Excellent inside/outside, new alloys /tyres springs, cambelt, rear springs, full service , full service history......100thou for these cars are nothing if reg serviced/oil changed. 
Things like springs shocks brakes rubbers etc are wear and tear regular items that one would expect to have replaced sooner or later. Otherwise I speak for myself when I say that these cars have quality engines, cannot understand why some moan about the TT so much.

EllioTT's TT.
P.s. it would help if the previous owners are known......for example, was it a racer type owner, high owner car etc.
My TT's first owner was the MD of Audi Heritage who clocked the mileage on the motorway, then owned by and elderly gentleman after which was a business type lady who seldom drove it and who owned other cars inc a Porsche.

All the PO's had one thing in common from what I learnt.....they wanted the best car so researched it before buying,thats the feedback I got from the seller.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Personally I bought at 68K, just punched thru 135K and I'll be upset/surprised if I don't break 200K. Had usual (for a TT) problems (snapped tie bar, snapped clutch pedal averted by getting a reinforced one), and some general ones (perished coolant hose, dead battery, temp sender packed in) but that's it. It's a buyer's market so get the best you can, not - as has been said, and as I did  - the first one you see. But a regular service history (and not necesarily an Audi one) and a thick folder of receipts for work done is miles (pun intended) better than relatively low mileage.

Happy hunting. From scratch, if it were me, I'd look at a manual 3.2 V6 or a tidy 225. Any mods (you like) the owner's done are a bonus!


----------



## EllioTT's TT (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with Mondo, if I could go back in time I would get the 3.2 V6. I am vey happy with the 225 though, just love the shape and driving it.
EllioTT's TT. 8)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Arguably a well maintained car with 120k+ on the clock could be a much better option than one with just 80k. Experience on this forum suggests most of the big jobs that need doing tend to happen between 80-120k. Find a 120k car with the bills showing all that work has been done and you'll probably do much better with less expense. Buy an 80k car that's had nothing much done yet and chances are there's a heap of bills coming your way.

What's on the clock is just numbers - it means very little. We're not in the 1970's when 100k pretty much meant any car was rusting to bits and no use to anyone. Most modern cars are perfectly capable of doing 250k miles and beyond as long as they are looked after properly yet for some reason people still get scared by six-figure odometers. There's little sense in it.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

My old TT with 123k on the clock & full service history is being sold for just under £4k at the dealers I bought my current one from. I looked at a lot of lower mileage newer cars before I found one in better condition than mine & with decent service history. Age or milage aren't the enemy.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.448945,1.716658
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

For 5k you should be able to get a car with a decent mileage. I'd always buy on condition, mileage and history. There are some real dog rough TT's out there at the moment.

Remember its a buyers market at the minute so hold out for a good one and drive a hard bargin


----------



## Gos (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, I,m overwhelmed by the response, what a great forum. Thanks so much for the feedback everyone, some very good pointers. Thanks.


----------



## mriley60 (Sep 19, 2011)

to add to this, I looked at a host of TTs before settling on mine. It had 134k on it when I purchased it, but the service history folder is thicker than my head. Everything has been done on time, super super comprehensive history. I drove a TT with 81k on the clock with little/poor history and it drove like a bag of sh!te compared with the one I finally purchased............ If its been looked after then all should be ok regardless of mileage..................


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

If it was a brand new car or within a few years the amount of owners to me would make a difference. But on a car 10 or 11 years old owners to me is not much of a factor. mines a 2000 v reg and its had about 8 owners.

Some people may look at this and think jeez 8 ??? But i look at it that its been a new car to somebody fairly regular and in that time they havnt really fell out of love with it and it would have been cared for probs better than say 1 owner.

were not talking expensive cars now and by the time you sell it it will be worth pennies anyway so to me amount of owners and high mileage if looked after isnt really a probelm. as said. plenty of cars on here with 120k + and running fine


----------

